
Practicing Safemath for Smart Contracts with Solidity and Openzeppelin - zitterbewegung
https://medium.com/@zitterbewegung/practicing-safemath-with-solidity-and-openzeppelin-cde4cba9ce39
======
zitterbewegung
I’m the author so if you have any comments reply to this and I’ll try to
answer them.

